
6502cloud – Bringing the 80's to the cloud - Mister_Snuggles
http://www.6502cloud.com/
======
Mister_Snuggles
Since it's only a CPU, it makes sense that some of the obvious peripherals are
omitted. Uploading an MP3 that would be put into a virtual C64 tape drive
would make perfect sense, not to mention have some very interesting code to
make it work.

